# Tire Size for an SE-R



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey All,

I was wondering if you could answer a question of mine. I got a 02 SE-R (NOT SpecV), so I got the 16 inch rims. At one point I wanted the SpecV rims but after checking out lots of information, I noticed that they all bend too easily and I don't want that problem, so I'm going to stick with my 16 inches, however, I would like to change my tires and I would like something a bit more wide.

The current tires I have are the stock 195/55/R16. I was wondering if I can put wider tires on those rims? I'm not entirely sure how tire sizes work. I know that 195 is the width of the tire, 55 the height of the tire (well between the top and the "hole") and 16 is the size of the hole (I don't know the terms, so sue me  ).

Anyways, I was wondering if the width is dependant on the mag? Well I'm sure it is somehow, but some people tell me that I could fit a 205/55/R16 on the rims without a problem.

Is this true? Summer is coming and I only have the stock 4 Season tires. I want performance tires (i know which I want - but they don't have it in 195/55/R16).

Thanks for the info!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

205 fits perfectly fine, but don't go any higher than that. I'd say for great handling, 205/45 series would be good.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> 205 fits perfectly fine, but don't go any higher than that. I'd say for great handling, 205/45 series would be good.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

oh and just so you know... 195 is the width... 55 is the height of the sidewall of the tire in relation to the width, so a 195/55 would be shorter then a 205/55, thats why mike has recommended 205/45's, they are wider but around the same height... and the last number is the size of the rim they will fit on... in your case 16 inches... just remember, the middle number is based on the first number, so if you change the first number up, the middle one should go down...


----------



## KrAsH (Jan 29, 2004)

I have exactly the same rims on my SE and since the stock Firehawks were finished, I've been running 205/55/16's on these rims for my winter and summer tires, since it is too hard to find 195's in my area. Here's a picture of them with my winter tires on:










So here, you have confirmation that they actually work. I compared the height of the 205's vs the 195's and there was no visible difference.

By the way, in tire sizes, the first number is the width of the sole in millimeters, the second is the profile and is actually the percentage of your tire width (ex. 205/55's will have a profile height of 112.75mm), and the last number, of course, is the inner diameter in inches.

For racing, I'm using 225/50/16's, but I highly doubt those will fit well on the stockers. They're on 16x7.5 rims.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> oh and just so you know... 195 is the width... 55 is the height of the sidewall of the tire in relation to the width, so a 195/55 would be shorter then a 205/55, thats why mike has recommended 205/45's, they are wider but around the same height... and the last number is the size of the rim they will fit on... in your case 16 inches... just remember, the middle number is based on the first number, so if you change the first number up, the middle one should go down...


Thanks for that information, I was unaware that the second number (height of the sidewall) was in relation to the width. You might of saved me some trouble


----------

